# cedar duck calls



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 16, 2014)

Had a buddy in Kentucky contact me just before Christmas time with a special request....he sent me the wood and I tried to work my magic. I figured I'd post and share the pics since I just joined...

First a little back story on the wood.....

The wood he sent me was aromatic red cedar, that came from a tree that was a mere 20 feet tall when his church he attends was built (as it appears in the picture next to the church) the tree over time was cut down and turned into slabs that were eventually used as the roof on the nativity scene at the church....by doing all the math he estimated the wood to be approx 200-250+ years old.

His request was that I turn 5 matching calls for himself, his son, and a few other members of the church for Christmas gifts....everyone that was getting a call had at one time been a part of the live nativity scene over the years that the cedar had been a roof for....I was very happy with how the calls turned out, and each was challenging due to the age of the wood and how much it had been in and out of the weather. The calls were fitted with a brass band, CA finished and matched with a hand turned and tuned white pearl acrylic insert.
I hope you guys enjoy seeing them and hearing the story behind them. Have a great day everyone

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2014)

Great looking calls - cool story.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 16, 2014)

Those are nice! Recently had an aromatic red cedar fall down in my yard. I cut some into knife blocks. Those get me excited!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 16, 2014)

I like the White insert with the gold band. Blends in with the beautiful wood nicely. Outstanding work and story.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice Calls !!!


----------



## mmaloney (Apr 16, 2014)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 16, 2014)

You turned some mighty nice calls from that old cedar. Nice finish also.

Ray


----------



## SENC (Apr 16, 2014)

Great calls, great history!


----------



## Jason Needham (Apr 16, 2014)

Duckhunter808, If you don't mind me asking but how are you attaching the bands? Are you using a brass ringer? Or pins. From the Pictures it looks like the edges are rolled over.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 17, 2014)

Must have been a huge tree! Thise growth rings look to be nicely spaced, and to 225-250 of them that size...whew, big'un!!!

How does the tone of ERC compare to 'hardwood' calls?
I know these are some pretty calls, and I bet they will be treasured by there new owners! Is the finished 'dripped'?

BTW, do you have any extras?



Scott (I might be interested in one) B


----------



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 17, 2014)

@Jason Needham the bands are press fit onto a tenon with grooves turned into it in a couple places and JB weld to hold them on...never had one come off yet!

@SDB777 I love the sound of ERC, it was used religiously by call makers years ago and for good reason....very great sounding calls, especially when the insert is made from cedar as well and not acrylic....the acrylic gives the call more volume and was more for decorative purpose since I didn't have enough for inserts. The finish on those calls is thin CA glue....I applied 12-15 coats of thin CA with activator spray in between coats and then wet sanded on slow speed from 600-12,000 grit and then rubbed some mothers mag and aluminum polish on with the lathe at full speed and buffed off with a microfiber cloth. I don't have any more of those calls left, BUT I do have a small piece of that stabilized cedar left that might be large enough for a barrel, but I'm not positive.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 18, 2014)

Corey, what size blanks do you start out with, and does the ERC need to be stabilized in order to make game calls?
Also wondering how big the mouthpiece needs to be?? we pour that stuff here too.



Scott (my pup is not doing well with the pollen) B


----------



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 18, 2014)

Generally I like to stabilize cedar but it doesn't need to be.......I start out with 1.5"x1.5"x6"or 2"x2"x6" and that gives enough for a barrel and a sleeved insert....generally the mouth piece is somewhere in the 3/4"-7/8" range roughly....that's just a rough guess though.


----------

